# Filter on missing photos?



## neelin (Dec 20, 2010)

Did a machine change & upgrade.  I'm fairly adept at this kind of stuff & had very few issues re-connecting to my files.  I did find one subdirectory was not re-linked and it was quite disconcerting because I don't know why.  It was amongst others that reconnected on the same drive.  

Anyways, I'm at a loss to *make a filter to show files that are missing*, i.e. show the question mark, just to make sure there aren't other areas I've not re-linked.

Thanks in advance.

btw, it's really nice on a new hoppped up machine to have a brush that follows you instead of 15-20 second delay.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 20, 2010)

Neelin,

In LR3 you find "Find Missing Photos" under the Library Menu.

Beat


----------



## neelin (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm embarrassed.  I google searched and was fixated on using the metadata filter.  

Robert


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

No need to be embarrassed Robert.  I'm sure Adobe just hide a few things to keep people on their toes.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 20, 2010)

neelin said:


> I'm embarrassed.  I google searched and was fixated on using the metadata filter.
> 
> Robert



Well, no need for emarassement, as it's not the most logical place to look for it 

Beat


----------



## sam_2 (Dec 31, 2020)

neelin said:


> Did a machine change & upgrade.  I'm fairly adept at this kind of stuff & had very few issues re-connecting to my files.  I did find one subdirectory was not re-linked and it was quite disconcerting because I don't know why.  It was amongst others that reconnected on the same drive.
> 
> Anyways, I'm at a loss to *make a filter to show files that are missing*, i.e. show the question mark, just to make sure there aren't other areas I've not re-linked.
> 
> ...


Just discovered how to filter the missing.  (not find originals and update) first make smart previews then
Library menu / filter by metadata / add column / (at the top of the column) choose filter by smart preview.


----------

